# Prepper Nurse Safe Burial Practices for Infectious Bodies



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

There are many lessons we can learn from the Ebola experiences in Africa. One is that when communities are overwhelmed, dead bodies may lie in the streets for hours or days. Ideally we will never be put in a situation when it's up to us to bury a loved one, or bury a body to prevent the spread of disease, however there are some simple practices which can greatly increase your personal safety as you undertake the task. Safe Burial Practice when a death has involved an infectious, dangerous or deadly disease are essential to prevent the spread of disease to healthy individuals. The body at death has it's highest viral load, and many pathogens (i.e. bacteria, virus) can live for several days within a body. The grave needs to be dug at least 6 ft, and those preparing the body & transporting it need to be wearing the same level of personal protective equipment as they would when the person was living.

CDC's "Infection Control for Viral Haemorrhagic Fevers in the African Health Care Setting" FREE pdf
http://www.cdc.gov/vhf/abroad/pdf/afr...

more from the video  
www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_BeXU3b22E&list=UUcXgySSIBw4CBdJfT8PAbMQ


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Unfortunately while all you said is true, most won't have the proper PPE to deal with it effectively. I know I am not prepared. I will make a list of those who are with me here and see the preference of burial or cremation. I will then cremate them anyways, don't tell anyone


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I am afraid that this will be valuable info in the days to come
Thank you


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I was wondering if fire would kill the disease, Normal fires don't reach cremation temps.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Magnesium works wonders


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Jeep said:


> Unfortunately while all you said is true, most won't have the proper PPE to deal with it effectively. I know I am not prepared. I will make a list of those who are with me here and see the preference of burial or cremation. I will then cremate them anyways, don't tell anyone


I know....improv is a great "okay now what" approach - plastic drop sheets, duct tape, garbage bags and plastic bags can be used both on you and the body to give you some protection, along with a garden spray bottle of 1 part bleach to 9 parts water. People will have to make some tough choices if we're ever in a bad pandemic.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> I was wondering if fire would kill the disease, Normal fires don't reach cremation temps.


WHO and CDC don't recommend cremation, but I'm not sure why. They do recommend burning all disposable supplies, and say that the ashes are harmless. I think it may have something to do with the amount of fuel needed, the smell, and the psychological impact of doing something so different than our cultural practices - but someone else may have a better answer!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Such as my thread mental phytness


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> I was wondering if fire would kill the disease, Normal fires don't reach cremation temps.


Just have to get the meat over 200 degrees and you should be good to go.


----------



## Dakota_Lee (Aug 31, 2014)

I hit up Amazon for all of my PPE. N95s, Tyvek jumpsuits, PVC gloves, goggles. Then there's always Tarps, heavy duty garbage bags, and good old duct tape.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I was thinking more of a pig roast type deal, dig a good size hole, burn wood in it for hours, Toss the body in, more wood and fuel for a bit then bury it, it cooks for weeks, and you don't have to dig it back up


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Depending on the disease.. spraying the body down with stuff just makes it more likely you will contact the liquid.

at death a body normally expels feces and urine as those muscles relax... 

rubber gloves are a must...avoid all contact with fluids

how you handle and what you do with a body will depend on if it is family or enemy combatant..


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Deep burial or incineration are the only options with bio-hazard bodies. Plastic anything only serves as incubator. Bodies from radiation exposure pretty much have to be buried. That ash is active.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Pandemic means hundreds or thousands of bodies to dispose of. Pit with wood, bodies ontop of the wood, & wood ontop of the bodies. Then any liquid fuel you can find like draining engine oil. A week later take the dirt from the pit & put over the ashes.

You are not going to be able to leave bodies laying around because of critters that will eat on them & that may add to the spread of the disease.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Well since I am rural for one, and won't be getting paid for services I only plan on disposing of musts


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I am in an area with a rich history of deep coal mining. Old deep shafts save a lot of shoveling. Ask the mob around here. Lots of good basic info Prepper Nurse. Thanks

Lots of old coke ovens too. Great for mass cremation.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I do not think burial would be a problem if there was mass casualties. While it is a hell of a lot of work to dig a 6 foot deep hole. A large trench can be dug by an excavator and thousands could be buried quickly. 
http://www.deere.com/common/media/images/product/excavators/290g_lc/JD_r4d014102_Excavator.png


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

well in India, We cremate the bodies as part of our religion/culture...in case of mass deaths..we do mass cremations. So no problem with the disease.
But as oddapple said..is a radiation affected body if cremated, the ash being radioactive?? that can be worse


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

what if burial or cremation is not an option?


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

PrepperNurse, thanks for posting, it isn't a pleasant topic, and likewise one I hope none of us ever have to deal with, but one never knows. Like many others mentioned, cremation was my first thought, perhaps I've seen too many movies?
If we're talking a pandemic then we're talking a lot of bodies, digging a 6 foot hole isn't an easy task, if done by shovel, now like mentioned in Rickky's post if heavy equipment is still available then it's an all new ball game.
I like the use of a garden sprayer, something I never thought of, bleach makes sense (although I would probably go with a stronger solution)


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> PrepperNurse, thanks for posting, it isn't a pleasant topic, and likewise one I hope none of us ever have to deal with, but one never knows. Like many others mentioned, cremation was my first thought, perhaps I've seen too many movies?
> If we're talking a pandemic then we're talking a lot of bodies, digging a 6 foot hole isn't an easy task, if done by shovel, now like mentioned in Rickky's post if heavy equipment is still available then it's an all new ball game.
> I like the use of a garden sprayer, something I never thought of, bleach makes sense (although I would probably go with a stronger solution)


Thank you Moonshinedave! I so appreciate your comments. I'm going to see if I can find some more info on the cremation idea - it would be a really good option.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

big paul said:


> what if burial or cremation is not an option?


That's a very good point. In the winter time the ground may be too frozen to dig, and in that case I think you'd almost have to go the cremation route. I think it would be too risky to pile stuff on top. I'm going to try to find more info about it.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> I do not think burial would be a problem if there was mass casualties. While it is a hell of a lot of work to dig a 6 foot deep hole. A large trench can be dug by an excavator and thousands could be buried quickly.
> http://www.deere.com/common/media/images/product/excavators/290g_lc/JD_r4d014102_Excavator.png


Now that's smart thinking!!! Thanks!


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> I am in an area with a rich history of deep coal mining. Old deep shafts save a lot of shoveling. Ask the mob around here. Lots of good basic info Prepper Nurse. Thanks
> 
> Lots of old coke ovens too. Great for mass cremation.


Another brilliant idea!! Thank you Camel923!


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Pandemic means hundreds or thousands of bodies to dispose of. Pit with wood, bodies ontop of the wood, & wood ontop of the bodies. Then any liquid fuel you can find like draining engine oil. A week later take the dirt from the pit & put over the ashes.
> 
> You are not going to be able to leave bodies laying around because of critters that will eat on them & that may add to the spread of the disease.


Very good point! Critters could make one heck of a problem even worse! Great idea about liquid fuel.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Depending on the disease.. spraying the body down with stuff just makes it more likely you will contact the liquid.
> 
> at death a body normally expels feces and urine as those muscles relax...
> 
> ...


Very good point about the feces and urine! Not at all like the movies


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Jeep said:


> I was thinking more of a pig roast type deal, dig a good size hole, burn wood in it for hours, Toss the body in, more wood and fuel for a bit then bury it, it cooks for weeks, and you don't have to dig it back up


It makes sense - I'm looking for more information about cremation


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

big paul said:


> what if burial or cremation is not an option?


What comes to mind is an acid barrel option for small load, no other safe choice situations. (Poor people. But they have to think about who they have)


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

PN, we in India cremate with wood and vegetable oil......
Can you look after any other option of cremation without wood...but which will be efficient..means it won't leave just cooked human cadaver. cremation down to ash..


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Big Paul, Burial at sea ?


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Zed said:


> PN, we in India cremate with wood and vegetable oil......
> Can you look after any other option of cremation without wood...but which will be efficient..means it won't leave just cooked human cadaver. cremation down to ash..


Thank you for sharing what you do in India, which you with such respect and dignity by the way. I will see what I can find.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Sockpuppet said:


> If burial is an option, one should certainly consider the resting place in the same manner as one places a latrine. There is little sense in contaminating the water supply, or other such needed matters.
> 
> Holding a body in a refrigerated setting until a burial is available should always be considered. There are low tech methods for accomplishing such. Think of how such was accomplished in Colonial America, but also consider methods to refrigerate today by Googling "Low-tech Refrigeration."
> 
> ...


Thank you for your excellent comments! Fantastic ideas!! And thank you very much for talking about not contaminating the water supply - never thought about that!!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Copied and Pasted
Nowadays, most bodies are liquefied for legitimate reasons. Some universities use industrial digesters to dispose of cadavers used for research and medical education. The machine, which looks like an enormous pressure cooker, mixes about 70 gallons of water with a small amount of lye. When the five- to eight-hour cycle is complete—that's three hours to destroy the body, plus a few more to heat and cool the solution—the liquefied remains are safe to pour down the drain. A perforated basket catches the solids that survive the process, including implanted medical devices and "bone shadows"—calcium phosphate that makes up about 70 percent of the mass of bones and teeth. The bony bits can be crushed into a fine white powder.
In addition to being safer and more efficient, lye is also easier to obtain than strong acids. You can purchase 8 pounds of it—enough to dissolve a few bodies—from soap-making or farm-supply stores for less than $15. If you can't wait for delivery, pick up some drain cleaner from the supermarket, but it's so dilute that you may need to use quite a few bottles.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Copied and Pasted
> Nowadays, most bodies are liquefied for legitimate reasons. Some universities use industrial digesters to dispose of cadavers used for research and medical education. The machine, which looks like an enormous pressure cooker, mixes about 70 gallons of water with a small amount of lye. When the five- to eight-hour cycle is complete-that's three hours to destroy the body, plus a few more to heat and cool the solution-the liquefied remains are safe to pour down the drain. A perforated basket catches the solids that survive the process, including implanted medical devices and "bone shadows"-calcium phosphate that makes up about 70 percent of the mass of bones and teeth. The bony bits can be crushed into a fine white powder.
> In addition to being safer and more efficient, lye is also easier to obtain than strong acids. You can purchase 8 pounds of it-enough to dissolve a few bodies-from soap-making or farm-supply stores for less than $15. If you can't wait for delivery, pick up some drain cleaner from the supermarket, but it's so dilute that you may need to use quite a few bottles.


IN SHTF situations, that will be waste of precious water and contamination of already scarce water resources


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

This is a dark topic indeed and not one I had put much consideration into. Hard to digest but a critical topic. I am paying attention.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Jeep said:


> Big Paul, Burial at sea ?


My concern would be sea life ingesting the corpses, and the potential for genetic mutation to interrupt the food chain.....and subsequently affecting oceanographic balance that could potentially affect atmospheric conditions. The process is the disease infecting another species, is termed *zoonosis*. I know that such a statement is a real stretch, but its not a necessary risk. We really don't need the potential for a biological Love Canal in our waters.

Just to provide a bit of insight, there are many diseases that have crossed the species barrier to infect other species.

H5N1, has crossed the species barrier to humans at least three times since 1997.

H7 subtypes have infected humans, as well as other animals. Direct transmission of an avian H7 virus to a human first occurred in 1996, and outbreaks in poultry have been followed by human outbreaks among those culling infected animals. Currently, there is a 3/4 mortality rate of humans who contract avian influenza from the consumption or other exposures to infected fowl.

Type A influenza affects birds and they carry all 16 known subtypes, though not all will cross over.....yet.

Type B influenza usually affects humans, but there is clear scientific evidence that seals and ferrets are also susceptible.

Type C influenza can infect dogs, pigs, as well as humans.

And of course, HIV is derived from primatic SIV. Probably not so much from the act of sodomy, but rather ingestion for sustenance.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

And of course, HIV is derived from primatic SIV. Probably not so much from the act of sodomy, but rather ingestion for sustenance.".....uh, or from living with chimps and having sex with them? From stopping at every town you truck drive through for the whores, and having 5 or 6 "tea breaks" a day on the job? Don't put your aids blame past profiteering and nasty people. It was a major modern bio effort.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

This post is turning out to be very conscious and informative post..


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

oddapple said:


> .....uh, or from living with chimps and having sex with them? From stopping at every town you truck drive through for the whores, and having 5 or 6 "tea breaks" a day on the job? Don't put your aids blame past profiteering and nasty people. It was a major modern bio effort.


I acknowledged such when I mentioned the act of Sodomy. Nasty is nasty as I've been more than adequately exposed to such types of behavior. I'm inclined to believe that more people eating a monkey is more likely, due to the level of hunger upon the African and Asian continents, and the fact that people eat a whole more often than copulate.

Just to refresh: Sodomy is broadly defined as a sexual "crime against nature". For instance, Massachusetts law in 1697 forbade Sodomy upon *"The detestable and abominable sin of buggery with mankind or beast, which is contrary to the very light of nature."* Buggery, incidentally, is generally accepted to mean a homosexual act. However in cases of bestiality, the gender of the participants was immaterial.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

well, we found out anybody who wants to be base and nasty enough can get it, through more than sex too.
But that isn't my primary point. I meant to say that whether it was first isolated from wild viruses among test animals in a lab or out of a human incubator....it did not come from eating bush meat the way ebola can be.








"Eeeeee-bo-laaaaa"
"WHO & CDC both covering up truth and info, spreads on the air, control efforts laughable, containment an offense. This is not natural, it's an attack."
(sponsored as a public service announcement on behalf of the "we did not do this *******" foundation)


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

I finally found confirmation that crematoriums are just fine for disposing of bodies. In fact, they are building them now in Africa before they build more tent hospitals. You guys are on the ball


----------

